# How would you duplicate this?



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I need to antique/distress? a small chimney in a house. Right now its just raw brick but she would like it to look like this wall. Its only 2'X2'
How would you go about it?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Not my thing but looks to me like paint it the white and knock some of the white off.
Some heavy sandpaper on a block or maybe a brickies rubbing tool would be better. 
Then light rub the whole thing to pull it together
Something like that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of using drywall mud as a 'primer'. Easy to remove and give it a calcified look.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

How bout block filler? Thinned out pretty good?

And cause the look is familiar. Them bare spots. If there is water on the brick in some spots. For whatever reason. And u roll ur filler over it. That is the look you get. The filler kinda hydroplanes over the water and doesn't stick. Looks just like that. IMO.

Wet some random spots up and roll over it?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Never done that before, but I would probably put a clear coat on the areas I intend to distress, then apply something paint wont stick to on the areas I wanted bare...maybe vaselene applied with a putty knife (so it doesn't fill it all in, just the flats). Spray two coats of white, squeegee off the excess after it's all dried in. 

Like I said, never done it. But that's probably how i'd tackle it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Pull paint off with duct tape soon after it has dried (maybe work if a clear sealer is underneath, that way the brick is still protected)???


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats why I'm thinking drywall mud first. It would interfere with adhesion, which ironically is what I want...
It would be easy to remove it and any topcoat.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe make a rectangle stencil and some odd shaped stencils out of a cardboard shield. Spray wd-40 through stencil in areas and then paint all, you can skip some spots with paint instead of rolling all.

I had to do something close to this on a new building next to an old house with lime scale all over it's brick exterior. We didn't have to use mud or sealer or wd-40 but mini rolled and 2.5 chip brushed carefully to faux finish grouted areas and bricks to match very well. I mixed the two off whites myself and got sample approved before knocking it out.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

what about a wire wheel on a drill or grinder ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Just sub it out to a hack problem solved 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> Just sub it out to a hack problem solved


A hack might figure that wall is about 80% painted. A 2'x2' section contains about 27 bricks (8 or 10 being 1/2 bricks)
So there should only be (a total area equivalent of) 6 bricks (20%) needing to be distressed.

He'd probably do it in 2 places, top and bottom, since the center of that wall looks pretty much intact.

A couple of the bricks in that center picture look a lot like a rattle can of white -fogged..so that takes care of 2.

Some of the bricks in the wall are completely clean..so that takes care of 2

Probably take a brush and "dabb" the other 2.

..but I could be wrong.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

We need fauxlynn or Michael Tust on the case.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Never done it...but couldn't you just apply a silicone grout/granite sealer to some of it and then paint it as normal? Paint should just jump off of that, and whatever doesn't can be wiped off.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How about applying wax to the areas you want to distress. Paint it all and then pressure wash.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

CApainter said:


> We need fauxlynn or Michael Tust on the case.


I'm watching all the Answers so far... 

Interesting...

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> I need to antique/distress? a small chimney in a house. Right now its just raw brick but she would like it to look like this wall. Its only 2'X2' How would you go about it?


I think I know how I would do it... This is inside ?

Michael Tust


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Would love your input Michael.
I'm also looking for some white lead. I want this to be as authentic as possible:jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Would love your input Michael.
> I'm also looking for some white lead. I want this to be as authentic as possible:jester:


"Flake white" is what you're after...still available. 

http://www.winsornewton.com/na/disc.../oil-colour/choosing-a-white-in-oil-colour-us


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> Would love your input Michael. I'm also looking for some white lead. I want this to be as authentic as possible:jester:


 I'm looking for the Lead.. Michael Tust

I thought this may of been worth a shot... But it's Discontinued I think....


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> Would love your input Michael. I'm also looking for some white lead. I want this to be as authentic as possible:jester:












Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> How about applying wax to the areas you want to distress. Paint it all and then pressure wash.


I just Re Read some of these responses.... Was focusing on the Pressure Wash part as it sounded like the Bricks were interior to me....


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Around my area... We have come across Brickwork ( probably everywhere ) that seemed to have a Stucco / or / cement type oaf Slurry that distressed the bricks a bit different then your photos of chipped paint... Like a white ish Color was brushed or sloped on in areas... It's important after you arrive at the technique of your project to have a Good Design Plan... Like an 80 / 20 .. Or 70 / 30. Meaning the white could be on 70% of the area... Or the White could be on 30% of the area.... Not 50/50 in other words... Sometimes if I'm stuck on something,i will chalk out a design... This is a fireplace that we had to shift the color on as it was out of place with the space... And we just needed to better the look.... But the Bricks had this Cement type product on it.. 
All this other comments on here are Very interesting and sometimes I have ideas,and just try them out... Sometimes they work...and sometimes not... 
But this is Art work you are going to be doing and if you have a Good Design your halfway there... On the cement slurry ( I'll call it ) there was Thick areas ,and thin areas.. Like a wash... Large Patches and small ones.. Different shapes .. Etc.










This is on very thin.. Bottom right corner brick.. Chalky look...


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> A hack might figure that wall is about 80% painted. A 2'x2' section contains about 27 bricks (8 or 10 being 1/2 bricks)
> So there should only be (a total area equivalent of) 6 bricks (20%) needing to be distressed.
> 
> He'd probably do it in 2 places, top and bottom, since the center of that wall looks pretty much intact.
> ...


Cheezus, you guys like to complicate things. This guy, whoever he is, got it right , IMHumble O.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Probably figured I was just being an a-hole.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Probably figured I was just being an a-hole.


No, not all. I find with a smaller area there is a tendency to really overdo it, unless you're a skilled artisan such as myself. Exercising restraint is an art. (How's that for an a-hole comment?)

But yeah, that's pretty much what I would do, with plain oil' white paint,water, brush and maybe a scrubbie. Don't forget to throw in a splash of love.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear enough. Its not a 2'X2' piece of a chimney. It is a 2'X2' square chimney, about 10' tall:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Don't forget to throw in a splash of love.





Bender said:


> It is a 2'X2' square chimney, about 10' tall


 ohh.. then you're gonna need more than a splash. Maybe pick up a gallon.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

So you have 80 square feet to do?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> So you have 80 square feet to do?


I sure hope not, cuz if it's 2x10 on all 4 sides, that means someone forgot to connect it to the house.

GD hack bricklayers!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

What I might do (and I'm not trying to be an a-hole here), is to take representative pictures of 2 foot sections, and then "copy" them onto the chimney.

Except for maybe the black overspray. Did you do that Bender?

(I realize I'm talking about the artistic part of the job and not the mechanics of creating it)


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just make sure you keep it simple . Stay zen.

Crackle medium is sold at any art store in the western hemisphere. Dont know if you'd need it, might not read that well from far. You could probably achieve it with a roller, sometimes dry and a few dashes from your brush. 

You have to get in touch with the crummy painter in you because your giving it a very bad paint job. Dont go all picaso.

Funny thing I did a job similar to this last year.
http://muralform.com/portfolio/kelseys-signage-faux/


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very cool Jason!


----------



## Ex Painter (Sep 24, 2014)

I am not sure if you solved this project yet or not but this finish is extremely easy to duplicate. 

Go to any local paint store or big box retailer and pick up some paste wax. I personally like the minwax, but any would work ex. briwax, mccloskys.

You take this wax and rub it into the areas you want the brick to be exposed.

Paint over it with whatever paint you want, the pictures don't look like anything different than a traditional satin sheen white paint.

Wait for it to dry to the touch, and then start sanding those areas with either a wire brush or sand paper. You will watch the paint come off in those areas while the rest remains adhered. The nice thing about the wax is it will seal the exposed brick so it will be water resistant and you wont have to worry about water getting behind the paint coating and causing paint failure. If you are concerned about water seepage, paint it with a flat - which is easier to sand and wire brush anyways, then hit the bricks harder to remove the wax once the paint is removed and seal it all with a good exterior clear


----------

